# Авиация > Современность >  Дальняя авиация

## Божественный ветер

Есть у кого нибудь сайты форумы о дальной авиации ,гугл облазил не чего хорошего не нашел

----------


## Garik38

а что интересует, спрашивай

----------


## Божественный ветер

То и интересует ,сайты форумы .

----------


## Let_nab

*23 декабря исполняется 105 лет нашей доблестной и могучей Дальней Авиации России!*

Мероприятия, посвящённые празднованию уже начались…
Сегодня в Совете ветеранов Люберецкого авиагарнизона и 13 ГНИИ ЭРАТ МО состоялось торжественное мероприятие, посвящённое 105-й юбилею Дальней Авиации. В гостях были представители Совета ветеранов ДА во главе с Председателем - эксКомандующим ДА РФ Заслуженным лётчиком России генерал-лейтенантом Михаилом Опариным. Ветераны Дальней Авиации по традиции посетили 13 ГНИИ в Люберцах. Дальников и Науку связывает давняя связь, так как институт имел отдельное видовое направление. Присутствовали представители Администрации города Люберцы, депутаты Законодательного собрания, Директор и ученики кадетской школы авиагарнизона, Заведующая Домом офицеров, представители НИЦ ЭРАТ МО РФ, члены Совета ветеранов авиагарнизона и 13 ГНИИ ЭРАТ МО и Заведующая музеем, журналисты местных СМИ. В повестке мероприятия - торжественная часть, взаимный обмен подарков между советами ветеранов и награждение общественной медалью совета ветеранов ДА «Шидловский Михаил Владимирович». Модель самолёта, подаренная генерал-лейтенанту Опарину, изготовили школьники в кружке авиамоделистов, которым шефствует Совет ветеранов авиагородка. После торжественной части состоялся небольшой фуршет.
Выкладываю пару фото и видео выступления генерал-лейтенанта Опарина с торжественной части мероприятия… 

*С праздником!!!*

----------


## Let_nab

*23 декабря в Центральном академическом театре Российской армии состоятся торжества по случаю 105-летия образования Дальней авиации России и 100 -летия Героя Советского Союза генерал-полковника Решетникова В.В.*

----------


## Pilot

РИА Новости. В Астраханской области при выполнении планового полета на самолете Ту-22 произошел отказ двигателя, летчики не пострадали, сообщили в Минобороны России.
"В Астраханской области при выполнении планового полета на самолете Ту-22 произошел отказ двигателя. Благодаря грамотным действиям экипажа удалось отвести машину с отказавшим двигателем от населенного пункта и выполнить посадку на грунт", - говорится в сообщении.
Как отметили в Минобороны, летчики не пострадали, самостоятельно покинули машину и в настоящий момент доставлены на аэродром базирования.
"Полет осуществлялся без боекомплекта, на земле разрушений нет", - отмечается в сообщении.

----------


## GThomson

> РИА Новости. В Астраханской области при выполнении планового полета на самолете Ту-22 произошел отказ двигателя, летчики не пострадали, сообщили в Минобороны России.
> "В Астраханской области при выполнении планового полета на самолете Ту-22 произошел отказ двигателя. Благодаря грамотным действиям экипажа удалось отвести машину с отказавшим двигателем от населенного пункта и выполнить посадку на грунт", - говорится в сообщении.
> Как отметили в Минобороны, летчики не пострадали, самостоятельно покинули машину и в настоящий момент доставлены на аэродром базирования.
> "Полет осуществлялся без боекомплекта, на земле разрушений нет", - отмечается в сообщении.


Ту-22, Астраханская обл., посадка с одним отказавшим двигателем на грунт...

в Ахтубинске на испытаниях разложили Ту-22М3М?

----------


## Pilot

Борт с Шайковки

----------


## Fencer

105 лет дальней авиации https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2267988@egNews

----------


## Avia M

Накануне профессионального праздника «дальников» на вопросы «МК» ответил командующий дальней авиацией, Герой России, заслуженный военный летчик генерал-лейтенант Сергей КОБЫЛАШ.

https://www.mk.ru/politics/2019/12/2...ndex.ru%2Fnews

----------


## Let_nab

Приехал сейчас с Юбилея!
Все на эмоциях! 
Всё по схеме - вначале торжественная часть, концерт и банкет.

*ВСЕХ ДАЛЬНИКОВ С ЮБИЛЕЕМ!!!!*




Выставляю горячие фотографии:

----------


## Let_nab

Немного фото из праздничного оформления:

----------


## Let_nab

Ну и вот, так сказать, открытая информация из оформления юбилея....

----------


## Let_nab

*Считаю обязанным выставить видео с нашим Героем страны - нашим Юбиляром - Василием Васильевичем Решетниковым. 100 Лет!!!! Пошёл за сотню!!!!*

Васи́лий Васи́льевич Реше́тников (род. 23 декабря 1919, Екатеринослав) — советский военный лётчик, Герой Советского Союза (1943), командующий Дальней авиацией (1969—1980), заместитель Главнокомандующего ВВС СССР, генерал-полковник авиации в отставке, Заслуженный военный лётчик СССР

----------


## Let_nab

Традиционная!

----------


## Let_nab

*Всех лётчиков, инженеров, техников, тыловиков, замполитов и штабников, контрактников-срочников, всех ветеранов и конечно же боевых подруг - с Юбилеем 105 годовщиной родной Дальней Авиации России!!!*

----------


## Let_nab

*Ну..., на последок!
Был и Анисимов с песней "Медведи - Ту-95"... Командующий ДА вышел на сцену и обнял Николая....*

----------


## Fencer

В ходе коллегии Минобороны РФ Шойгу назвал число вылетов стратегических бомбардировщиков в этом году / / Независимая газета

----------


## Fencer

«Посланник» шестого поколения будет медленнее предшественников https://vz.ru/society/2020/5/27/1041462.html

----------


## Fencer

Сегодня исполняется 106 лет дальней авиации https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2331417@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Комкор Молодчий Комкор Молодчий — "Красная звезда"

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Fencer

> 


Сегодня исполняется 107 лет дальней авиации https://xn--80ahclcogc6ci4h.xn--90an...msPhotoGallery

----------


## Pilot

Стратегический ракетоносец Ту-160М, впервые построенный в России с нуля, совершил полет. Об этом в среду, 12 января, сообщает ТАСС со ссылкой на госкорпорацию «Ростех».

«12 января с аэродрома Казанского авиационного завода — филиала "Туполев" (в составе ОАК госкорпорации "Ростех") совершил полет первый вновь изготовленный стратегический ракетоносец Ту-160М», — заявили в Ростехе.

Там уточнили, что полет занял около 30 минут и выполнялся на высоте 600 метров. За это время летчики-испытатели успели выполнить маневры, которые позволяют проверить устойчивость и управляемость самолета в воздухе.

----------


## Fencer

Два стратегических ракетоносца Ту-160 выполнили плановый полет в воздушном пространстве над нейтральными водами акваторий Северного Ледовитого океана, Баренцева и Белого морей https://xn--80atrbcgcgc.xn--90anlfbebar6i.xn--p1ai

----------


## Fencer

> Два стратегических ракетоносца Ту-160 выполнили плановый полет в воздушном пространстве над нейтральными водами акваторий Северного Ледовитого океана, Баренцева и Белого морей https://xn--80atrbcgcgc.xn--90anlfbebar6i.xn--p1ai


https://youtu.be/NC2ZMb6MjNM

----------


## GThomson

> Стратегический ракетоносец Ту-160М, впервые построенный в России с нуля, совершил полет. Об этом в среду, 12 января, сообщает ТАСС со ссылкой на госкорпорацию «Ростех».
> 
> «12 января с аэродрома Казанского авиационного завода — филиала "Туполев" (в составе ОАК госкорпорации "Ростех") совершил полет первый *вновь изготовленный* стратегический ракетоносец Ту-160М», — заявили в Ростехе.
> 
> Там уточнили, что полет занял около 30 минут и выполнялся на высоте 600 метров. За это время летчики-испытатели успели выполнить маневры, которые позволяют проверить устойчивость и управляемость самолета в воздухе.


знающие люди настаивают, что там 90% задела для 805 машины...

----------


## Fencer

Указ Президента РФ

----------


## Fencer

121-й гвардейский Севастопольский Краснознаменный тяжелый бомбардировочный авиационный полк http://da-sv.ru/images/aviachasti/121_tbap.pdf

----------


## Pilot

в 2009 году полк лишился звания Гвардейский :( В те времена реформа армии и создание баз

----------


## Fencer

Дальняя авиация. Связь времен

----------


## Fencer

В полку дальней авиации в Приамурье прошло летно-тактическое учение с экипажами стратегических ракетоносцев Ту-95МС.  https://m.vk.com/wall-204992036_2126

----------


## Fencer

«Туполев» запатентовал воздухозаборник для ПАК ДА https://aviation21.ru/tupolev-zapate...k-dlya-pak-da/

----------


## Fencer

ОДК поставила двигатели для пятого борта Ту-160М https://www.uecrus.com/rus/presscent...LEMENT_ID=3699

----------


## Fencer

НОВЫЙ СТРАТЕГИЧЕСКИЙ БОМБАРДИРОВЩИК США ПОКАЖУТ В НАЧАЛЕ ДЕКАБРЕ https://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2022/09/21/730921.html

----------

